# scada



## شيماء- شرقية (26 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتم افيدونى فى كيفية وضع كراسة شروط ومواصفات لمشروع اسكادا بمحطات المياه


----------



## احمدالشورى (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انتى محتاج مواصفات ايه بالضبط اجهزه القياس ولا مواصفات rtu وافيدنى من سيقوم بالعمل شركه خارجيه ام العمل بالمجهود الذاتى


----------



## masafr (14 مارس 2012)

*رد*

*نظام السكادا اسم شامل لوحدة تحكم منطقية (p.l.c) ونقاط تحكم بعيده (r.t.u) مرتبطة بنظام وبرنامج على اجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بالمشغلين وتختلف هذه البرامج على حسب الشركات

( الن برادلي - سيمنس - اي بي بي - شنايدر ) هذا في حال وجود

اجهزة قياس ولوحات تشغيل مهيئة للربطها بنظام وقبل هذا كله هل المحطة قائمة وتريد تطوير النظام القديم ام ان المشروع جديد وقيد الدراسة وتريد وضع مواصفات فنية لهذا النظام .

والسؤال الاخر هل تريد للمحطة ان تعمل بشكل الي فل اتوماتيك او لا فاهنا على حسب تصورك للمحطة يتم وضع المواصفات وتوصيف هذه الاجزاء

حيث ان عمل المحطة بشكل الي بالكامل يتم الاخذ بعين الاعتبار عمل الصمامات والمحركات واجهزة القياس وانظمة الغسيل العكسي وانظمة المعالجات 

الكميائية والحمايات والتقارير الخاصة بالمحطة .

فلو نقلت لنا التصور لهذه المحطة لاستطعت ان افيدك في هذا الخصوص .*​


----------



## عـ1برسبيل (8 يوليو 2014)

بالنسسبه لنا .. 
في المحطه الي بشتغل بها .. يوجد فيها برنامج سكادا قديم .. ونحتاج لتغيره 
ودي اعرف المواصفات المطلوبه والتحديثات الي حصلت من عام 2003 حتى الان ؟ 
مواصفات الجهاز والشاشات 
والتقنيات الي حصلت .. 

مجال العمل .. 
ضخ المياة المعالجه للمزارع .. 
ياليت القى عندكم المساعده في هذا المجال .. 
انا عندي رغبه اني امسك المشروع وودي اتعلم اشياء قبل يبدون في تطوير البرنامج .. 
فهل ابدء بتعلم plc او اكتفي بالتعلم عن scada

نسيت اقول ان البرنامج الي عندنا تم تركيبه عن طريق شنايدر


----------

